# Sunday Special - Back to the Movies



## luckytrim (Jun 16, 2019)

Sunday Special - Back to the Movies


1. Sweet Apple, Ohio teenager Kim McAffee wins a "Biggest Fan"  contest; first prize-
she gets to appear on The Ed Sullivan Show, where she will be  crooned to by an Elvis-
like heart-throb and receive a "last kiss" before he heads for  Boot Camp..... 
2. Peter Sellers played three different roles in this one;  Captain Lionel Mandrake, 
President Merkin Muffley, and the title character.....  
3. Cleopatra stars "Liz and Dick" reunited on the big screen  for this adaptation of an 
Edward Albee play.... 
4. "The rain in Spain falls mainly on the plain..."  
5. A 1963 comedy where-in Milton Berle, Phil Silvers, Sid  Caesar, Buddy Hackett and 
Jonathon Winters, among others, are all rushing to beat  everyone else the treasure that's 
buried "under the big "W"..... 
6. "Oddjob" is a baddie in this one; he uses a steel-rimmed  Bowler hat as a weapon... 
7. Jackie Gleason was nominated for only one Oscar-a "Best  Supporting Role" effort in 
this 1961 drama... 
8. This 1963 Bio-Epic took home seven Oscars, but Peter  O'Toole did not win best 
actor.... 
9. ...."What we've got here is a failure to communicate!"  
10. Lucille Ball and Henry Fonda star as a widow with eight  children and a widower with 
ten who try to knit as a family.... 
11. Ratso Rizzo and Joe buck become unlikely best-buds in this  1969 tragic tale... 
12. Robert Preston plays con man Harold Hill in this Hollywood  version of a Broadway 
hit... 
13. Jeff Goldblum gives a wordless performance as a  tricycle-riding magician in this 
1975 Robert Altman film.... 
14. This 1969 Sydney Pollack film starred Jane Fonda and Gig  Young, among others, and 
focused on a group of disparate characters trying to win a  depression-era dance 
marathon... 
15. Joe Pendleton (Warren Beatty) was a Pro Football  quarterback before he died and 
came back in the body of a millionaire.... 
16. Nicole Kidman starred as the unsuspecting new housewife  Joanna Eberhart in the 
recent remake of the 1975 film in which Katherine Ross played  the role.... 
17. This 1970's cult classic ends with the line, "I was cured,  all right !!".... 
18. This Bette Midler flick was loosely based on the short  life of Janis Joplin.... 
19. Woody Allen is Fielding Mellish, a Nebbish who falls in  love with a political activist. 
20. Peter sellers is Harold Fine, a self-described "square"  lawyer who falls in love with a 
hippie and decides to "drop out" himself.... 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. Bye-Bye Birdie 
2. Dr. Strangelove 
3. Who's afraid of Virginia woolf ? 
4. My Fair Lady 
5. It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World 
6. Goldfinger 
7. The Hustler 
8. Lawrence of Arabia 
9. Cool Hand Luke 
10. Yours, Mine and Ours 
11. Midnight Cowboy 
12. The Music Man 
13. Nashville 
14. They Shoot horses Don't They ? 
15. Heaven Can Wait 
16. The Stepford Wives 
17. A Clockwork Orange 
18. The Rose 
19. Bananas 
20. I Love You, Alice B. Toklas


----------

